# Bloodthirster or Daemon Prince?



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

My army is coming up to about 2000 points; a size I can put decent Lords in.

The rest of the army is the following;

Heroes: - 365

Herald of Tzeentch - 165
+ Flames of Tzeentch
+ Daemonic Robes/Master of Sorcery (Advice here, please)

Herald of Khorne - 200
+ Juggernaught
+ 50 pts of Daemonic Gifts (Advice on these, please)

Core: - 798

10 Bloodletters - 150
+ Full command

10 Bloodletters - 150
+ Full command

14 Bloodletters - 198
+ Full command

10 Daemonettes - 150
+ Full command

10 Daemonettes - 150
+ Full command

Special:

5 Seekers of Slaanesh - 150
+ Full command

Rare:
5 Flamers of Tzeentch - 190
+ Pyrocaster

If I can find the flamer (That I lost) I can split that into 2 squads of 3 with a Pyrocaster in one so it goes to 225.

Overall the army is 1538, which leaves 512 points for Lords; Maybe a bit less (462) if I'm limited to 2000 points (Though I'd gladly drop 3/4 Bloodletters to get 500 if needed). I'd like to know what to take for a lord. Do I want to try and wizard buff a Daemon Prince or should I take a Bloodthirster to wreck in close combat?


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

ooooo thirster. I'd have a nice big gribbly to scare people and you can't get much bigger or more gribbly then a thirster


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

That's 1 - 0 to the Thirster. Any wargear advice on them?


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

id go with the deamon prince, you can put stuff on him to make him decent, where as a thirstier is going to be relatively bare. give him immortal fury and many armed monstrosity and level 2 wizard with death or metal. 

as for the herald of khorne, give him armour of khorne and deamonic robes. the herald of tzeentch should have lore of life.

also why are you having one unit of letters with 14?


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't know about wargear unfortunately, I love the idea of MSU bloodletters although you'll have to rely on terrain to help you get into combat, would love to see wave after wave of letters hit home


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

The one unit of letters at 14 is because it fits with the number of them that I own; 34. The Herald sounds good but I'm not sure with the Daemon Prince; he seems fairly CC orientated, so why not the Bloodthirster?

I also forgot too mention about standards; which standard types should I take? Who should have the Army banner thingy?


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

fair enough on the letters 

because he is 10 more points for a lev 2 wiz and only one less S,T,LD and 2 less WS (wich really isnt a problem with re-rolls) 

the battle standard bearer? if both of your heros are loners, then neither. also another thing why put the herald on the jugger? he wont give his hatred to the letters and just get noobed by combat res and instability if he charges alone :/ 

Ratvan, if you have wave after wave hitting an enemy horde then they will just get killed one after the other. i dont like non-bigger-than-15 squads


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

thats true but not everyone runs hordes


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I'll be up against, I suspect, Woodelves and Empire. The wood elves are definite, and last time I played I was against Empire with them. My Herald of Tzeentch tends to hand round near my Flamers, but can't I give the Army Banner to Bloodletters?


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

well...you can give them magic banners that either ad D6" to their first charge move or they can always march, both for 25 point. i wouldnt do it personaly


----------



## Tanarri (Jun 23, 2011)

I would give the herald of tzeentch master of sorcery.

I would probably drop the Juggernaut from the khorne herald and put him in a unit of blood letters since you dont have blood crushers. Also I would give him either obsidian armor, or axe of khorne and armor of khorne

As for the lord I would normally advise against the daemon prince however in this case I think taking him and making him a level 2 wizard is probably the way to go. 

Also I would recommend making each of your core units have atleast 3 ranks. You don't need to run them in a horde but if you don't make them 3 ranks each wound you take from shooting, magic, or anyone with a higher initiative is going to diminish their effectiveness in close combat. If you can't do enough wounds to win in combat in the first round you probably won't have enough troops to win any combat with that unit in any subsequent rounds.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I could merge my 'letters into two squads of 17 and have my Daemonettes in a big squad of 20. My Herald of Khorne has the Jugger for the simple reason that he's modeled on one. WYSIWYG may not apply in Fantasy, but I'm pretty sure base size does.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Do ranks have to be full when I start? Could my letters start like this;

* - Bloodletter
 - Standard bearer
[M] - Musician
[C] - Unit champion.

[M][C]




Or do they have to make full ranks?*


----------



## Tanarri (Jun 23, 2011)

You can have unfinished ranks when you start.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Good, I'll take them in blocks of 17 like that then. I'll just throw my Daemonettes in a block of 20, I think.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah, thats a far better plan then 10 models in a unit....

I would get rid of a lot of the command models you are adding in too. In a 120point unit there is no point adding 30pts for very little. I would work on the principle of having no command unless you can think of a good reason why you need them, I especially wouldn't bother with pyrocasters... just save the points and grab extra flamers.


As for DP vs greater daemons... I was having the same thought myself earlier. As far as I could work out there is no point having the DP unless you are playing games smaller then 2k or are taking it for its magic. In the end I decided I would take a GUO instead of a DP just for a bit of a fun bonus... but if I wanted a really competetive army nothing much rivals a bloodthirster.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm only taking these models in my army because it's what I own. I've actually blown a fair bit of money over the last week on these models. I think I'll take two squads of 17 Bloodletters and 20 Daemonettes in one go. All these squads will have full command. I'm still not sure if I should take a Daemon Prince to have a second Level 2 Wizard or just stuff the magic and get my Bloodthirster to chew up the enemy. How does the Bloodthirster fare against cannons? I also bought a Herald of Khorne on foot (The Forge World one) so I won't be taking the Juggernaught.


----------

